# Noob Question



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

i have a YAMAHA RX-V373BL receiver. It has a subwoofer jack output connection. My plate amp is a Yung SD300. Question is, I connect the jack to the left/LFE line in right? Thanks.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not familiar with your plate amp, but your connection should be from the Yamaha's sub output to the LFE input of the amp. The LFE input on the amp bypasses its crossover and lets the Yamaha control the crossover frequency from your main speakers to the sub. If you have left and right LFE, then you can use a RCA Y connector and hook both to the sub output of the receiver. Won't sound any better, just a little louder since the sub amp is getting more signal.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is correct. use the top line in sockets and set the cutoff to 200 Hz as the amp will be doing the filtering.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that sub either, with the red and white line level inputs does one (usually white) say LFE in? If so use that from your receiver's sub out jack and see what you get, you may want to set the sub's Xover to the highest setting also thus defeating it, if the LFE in does not automatically disengage the sub's Xover.


----------



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> I'm not familiar with that sub either, with the red and white line level inputs does one (usually white) say LFE in? If so use that from your receiver's sub out jack and see what you get, you may want to set the sub's Xover to the highest setting also thus defeating it, if the LFE in does not automatically disengage the sub's Xover.


It does say LFE in. I will try that and see, thanks guys!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ClevelandFreeman said:


> It does say LFE in. I will try that and see, thanks guys!


You need a single RCA-RCA cable form receiver's sub pre-out to the sub LFE in. Good luck and let us how it turns out.


----------



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Will that defeat the plate amp's preset subsonic?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ClevelandFreeman said:


> Will that defeat the plate amp's preset subsonic?


Hopefully it will, but just in case it doesn't turn the crossover dial on the sub all the way up to it's highest setting. With this you will be using the receiver's crossover and not the sub's.


----------

